# U.S. Consular Agency in Cebu Closed February 15-18, 2022



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*U.S. Embassy Manila, Philippines

U.S. Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines 



February 11, 2022*



*Message for U.S. Citizens: U.S. Consular Agency in Cebu Closed February 15-18, 2022*
​
The U.S. Consular Agency in Cebu will be closed Tuesday, February 15, through Friday, February 18, 2022. Regular operations will resume on Monday, February 21, 2022. U.S. citizens in the Visayas region and nearby provinces who require emergency assistance from February 15-18, 2022, should contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila by phone or email.

*_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________Assistance:*


U.S. Embassy Manila: +63 (2) 5301-2000; [email protected]
State Department – Consular Affairs: 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444
Philippines Country Specific Information
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP)to receive Alerts
Follow us on Facebook and Twitter


----------

